# دائرة مذبذب



## المحب للاكترونيات (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لدي اي سي 555 هل يمكن صنع دائرة مذبذب 300 كيلو هرتز؟ ماهو المخطط لتلك الدائرة؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

قد لا تولد 555 العادية هذا التردد ولكن البديل 7555 وهى CMOS يمكنها ذلك دون اى اختلاف فى الدائرة
يمكنك من هذا الرابط تجد شرحها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
و من هنا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/17800/PHILIPS/ICM7555ID.html
داتا شيت لها
و هذا موقع لحساباتها
http://freespace.virgin.net/matt.waite/resource/handy/pinouts/555/


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخ ماجد وحشرك الله مع النبيين و الصديقين في جنة النعيم


----------



## ادور (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير 
لك


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (22 يوليو 2011)

وجدت في احد المواقع هل هذا المخطط يمكن استخدامة لمذبذب ؟ وماهو شكل الموجة؟http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...g.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

هو مذبذب بللورة Crystal Oscillator ويعطى موجة جيبية


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (22 يوليو 2011)

هل بهذه السهولة احصل على موجة جيبية وبدون اي سي ؟الله اكبر ماشاء الله عليك ياكابتن ممكن اثقل عليك هل يوجد برنامج بالحاسوب لحساب عدد الترددات(عدادتردد) اذا كان موجود عندك ارجو ان تضعه في هذه المشاركة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

أخى
لو أخذت بعض الوقت لقراءة السلسلة التى اكتبها لتعلم الدوائر الإلكترونية ستجد فيها أنواع عديدة من هذه المذبذبات

بالنسبة للبرنامج فلا أعلم ماذا تقصد بالضبط لأن هناك برامج مثل بروتس يقوم بالمحاكاة و يحسب لك التردد مثلا من مكونات الدوائر وهناك برامج تعمل كراسم ذبذبات تحسب لك تردد إشارة خارجية


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (22 يوليو 2011)

والله انا عاجز عن رد جميلك والله يعينك على القيام بالرد على الاسئلة الكثيرة كنت اقصد برنامج استطيع تنصيبه في الحاسوب واستخدام المنافذ الخاصة بالحاسبة لقيام معرفة كم عدد الترددات الخارجة وشكل الموجة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

فى هذا المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255246.html?highlight=%DF%C7%D1%CA+%C7%E1%D5%E6%CA
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213302.html?highlight=%DF%C7%D1%CA+%C7%E1%D5%E6%CA
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237191.html?highlight=%DF%C7%D1%CA+%C7%E1%D5%E6%CA
وهم نتائج البحث عن "كارت الصوت"

و فيه على النت كثير فقط اكتب فى جوجل كارت الصوت و اوسيلوسكوب


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وغفر اللهم لك وحشرك مع النبيين ان عملك هذا اعتبره زكاةعلم


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (13 أغسطس 2011)

المحب للاكترونيات قال:


> وجدت في احد المواقع هل هذا المخطط يمكن استخدامة لمذبذب ؟ وماهو شكل الموجة؟http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?imgurl=http://www.electronicecircuits.com/wp-*******/uploads/2010/03/Colpitts-1MHz-To-20-MHz-Crystal-Oscillator-1&itbs=1


اخ ماجد هل لديك اي فكرة على تحويل شكل الموجة لهذة الدائرة لان هذة الدائرة تعطي موجة مستمرة اود عمل تعديل على هذه الدائرة لكي يعطي موجة متقطعة كما في الشكل

وهل يمكن استخدام كريستالة اقل من 1 ميكا هرتز؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أغسطس 2011)

لا اعلم عن الكريستال أقل من ذ ميجا لكن هناك 32768 ذ/ث و تجدها فى كل ساعة الكترونية
نعم يمكنك استخدام دوائر عديدة منها مثلا cd4066
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/66438/INTERSIL/CD4066.html


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا كابتن وجزاك الله الجنة


----------

